# Watch Bracelet Pliers - Recommendation(s) Please



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

The last thread I found via "search" was 3 years old, so I wondered if anyone could recommend a decent set of bracelet pliers? - I actually gave up trying to refit the bracelet on my new RLG yesterday :bash: (using just a single pin Bergeon strap tool) - I have seen the pliers, though never tried them, but unless the reviews I've read are false, they must be a better bet for removing & fitting bracelets? (especially those with solid end pieces like my RLG?) - I don't want to lash out over £100 & see that Cousins have their own version for around £40? - Anyone got these, and / or care to recommend some for me?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I've tried the tweezer style and could not get on with them.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

scottswatches said:


> I've tried the tweezer style and could not get on with them.


 Yeah I saw the tweezer style ones & didn't think much of them? - Not sure you can get enough pressure on both ends of the spring bars with them? - There's plenty of YT vids of the plier style ones being used & you can see how well they appear to work? - Maybe no one here uses them & it is just my lack of skill or dexterity that means I struggle (especially with bracelets that have solid end pieces?) - I was hoping to waste a lot less time trying to get bracelets on & off my watches & will probably order a pair to try from Cousins ...


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

I got these from Ebay and you certainly wouldn't buy them for the fine workmanship. The spring slips out for a start and getting the prongs in alignment is a bit of an art. Having said that, I bought them to put the bracelet back on a watch I wanted to sell and, having failed with the Bergeon tool, I did manage to get it back on with these. Have used it a couple of other times on bracelets, but generally I reach for the Bergeon and it's fine.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

spinynorman said:


> I got these from Ebay and you certainly wouldn't buy them for the fine workmanship. The spring slips out for a start and getting the prongs in alignment is a bit of an art. Having said that, I bought them to put the bracelet back on a watch I wanted to sell and, having failed with the Bergeon tool, I did manage to get it back on with these. Have used it a couple of other times on bracelets, but generally I reach for the Bergeon and it's fine.


 Thanks for that SN - I've seen plenty of those on the bay, so nice to know they have worked for you - Feedback on the cheaper ones (Ebay & Amazon) suggested the tips tended to break easily, which is why I was considering buying from somewhere like Cousins?

I tried to get the bracelet on my RLG today using just a strap tool & did manage it (after a bit of a struggle) but I am still tempted to try a pair of these pliers as getting a bracelet off with them looks much easier than with the strap tool? - As I only have a small selection of watches, I do like to swap straps on a regular basis, so anything that makes this less stressful would be money well spent imho?

Cheers ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Are we talking spring bar tools or link pin tools here? For spring bars, I use the fine forked end of the eponymous Bergeon SB tool, and for bracelet link pins I use this Cousins version of the Horotec item.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Are we talking spring bar tools or link pin tools here? For spring bars, I use the fine forked end of the eponymous Bergeon SB tool, and for bracelet link pins I use this Cousins version of the Horotec item.


 It's pliers I'm interested in (as per the post & pic above from @spinynorman) - Resizing bracelets I can do (even did my RLG one this weekend which has pins & collars) but when the bracelet has solid end links and fits very tight, getting them on & off with just a strap tool is a real pain in the asre - Videos I've seen suggest the pliers make this chore much easier, hence the thread ...


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Quick update ... I bought a set of the pliers from Cousins & received them a few days ago
I was quite surprised how dinky the pliers are (only @ 11cm long) but look well made with decent weight to them
Over the weekend I have removed & fitted a couple of bracelets & the pliers make this so much easier :clap: 
Especially taking a bracelet off, which is the task I had the most problems with (using only a strap tool)
The pliers allow you to pinch both ends of the spring bars simultaneously & the bracelet drops out
This is the case with my bracelets with solid end pieces, as well as those with straight end pieces
Money well spent & will keep the swearing down in Chez PaulBoy!


----------



## neil wickham (Oct 16, 2021)

Im going to have to order those now, damn you, then i won't have to keep struggling with the single prong or screwdriver blade oops:


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

neil wickham said:


> Im going to have to order those now, damn you, then i won't have to keep struggling with the single prong or screwdriver blade oops:


 You're welcome! :laughing2dw:


----------

